# Cedar Point Amusement Park OH Haunt at HalloWeekends Video 2016



## Fright Zone

Bunch of cool videos I had fun shooting ^v^

OPENING NIGHT VIDEO & SLIDESHOW Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

MEAN STREAK "BURIAL" Dead Rides Cemetery Cedar Point 2016 & VR Ride Opinion | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

CALL OF THE SCARE Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

OFFICIAL PARK MAP Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

SCARE ZONES INFO Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

SKELETON CREW CLIPS Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 HD | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

EDGE OF MADNESS TOTALLY COMMITTED Medley Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 HD | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

BLOOD DRUMS Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends Opening Night 2016 HD | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

SCARE ZONES INFO Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

MAZES & OTHER INFO Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

CEDAR POINT HALLOWEEKENDS JOBS INFO 2016 & Screamsters Showing How it's Done Videos


----------



## Fright Zone

MEAN STREAK GREEN CAR IN GRAVE TOMBSTONE Cedar Point Haunt at HalloWeekends 2016 HD | amusement420


----------



## Fright Zone

Here's a classic HalloWeekends video. The first show I saw and shot at Cedar Point. People miss Poe performances especially in the Glass blowing Amphitheater


----------



## Fright Zone

Not everything has to be scary. This wood carver is very talented. He's been at Cedar Point for 20 yrs. He makes some cool dragons in all different sizes. Bonus clip is our mutual friend one of the original Screamsters. He bought a couple dragons from the Wood Carver.


----------



## Fright Zone

Another old one I dug up from the grave. Cool costumes. I went back to my original tapes to upload some Classic HalloWeekends. More 2016 to come for those who are interested for some inspiration.


----------



## highbury

I love that they had an official burial ceremony for the Mean Streak! RIP.


----------



## Fright Zone

yes it ws a lot of fun. I missed the coffin races they did last year. they buried mean streak instead on opening night. but quietly did the coffin races last week. I just missed them so added them to an edited visit


----------



## Fright Zone

...and here's last year's coffin races they did them at sister park kings islands halloween haunt this year also I wasn't there though


----------

